# Need Help: Kitchen Countertop Update Project



## taraye308 (Feb 26, 2017)

taraye308 said:


> The scope of my kitchen update project is to update the existing countertops, create an eat-in bar (by adding a 12" overhang to the existing peninsula) and add a tiled backsplash. I am also considering creating a small wine fridge/cooler dry bar area that would extend the peninsula bar to create a waterfall countertop affect.
> 
> What I am having trouble deciding on these four decisions:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

308....

I don't have answers for you... as most are subjective considerations...

Some pictures might help people give some suggestions...

BUT... your thoughts/considerations are smart and exactly the way to enter a project like this.

As to resale, I generally subscribe to building/remodeling to the SLIGHTLY higher end of the surrounding properties. 

Good luck....


----------



## taraye308 (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks MTN Remodel, I've added some pictures so hopefully this helps others also.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

I can understand why you are considering refinishing the cabinets if you upgrade the rest... You could just do everything else and decide afterwards but you would need to make sure the counter/other finished would work with whatever cabinet finish you would go with...

Granite vs. Quartz is a personal preference but I think the really busy granites maybe arent as popular as they once were..

I have a 12" overhang at 42" from flop to top of counter with 30" bar stools. Works just fine. Don't forget the countertop material thickness will add to the height.. 

I would probably opt for more bar space.. Hard to picture the win frig.. The bar stool would be right in front of it? And would part of it appear to be under the counter overhang?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

There are so many lovely granites out there. Go to a stone yard to
pick out your slabs; don't just pick out a granite from a small sample.
A stone yard will mark off each piece that your purchasing with
tape.

We have granite for about eight years now and I love it, not only
for it's looks but for the durability and maintenance. I can't advise
on quartz as we don't have it. 

Now for your cabinets. I am not a fan of flat sawn oak. The characteristic 
busy cathedrals are too busy and distracting for me. The cathedrals 
are also softer and stain darker
than the rest of the oak in the cabinets. So, if you refinish them (strip and stain)
you'll still have the same look, only darker or lighter...

Would you consider getting them painted a creamy white? I see a little 
piece of a white fireplace in the Living room. 
Would white cabinets fit into your decor?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I did a quick wine cabinet search...

https://www.winecoolerdirect.com/on...true&src=SHOPPING&CAWELAID=120127150000010464

If you put your mind to it, there are a couple of options as to where
you could put it. Perhaps it could go into the dining room?

Can you post a couple of pics of the dining room? 

My friend has one next to her couch in her family room. It doubles
as a end table. Looks pretty cool actually.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the one I like...note the dimensions.

https://www.winecoolerdirect.com/avanti-12-bottle-thermoelectric-wine-cooler/EWC1201.html


----------



## taraye308 (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks Two Knots! I definitely agree about there being so many granites out there. As for the cabinets, I didn't plan to re-stain them but actually stain them. When I was originally looking at the idea, I was thinking an off-white cream color...something that wasn't pure white. My fireplace mantel is pure white but I believe the off-white cabinets would still fit into the decor. Have you painted your cabinets before? The idea worries me a little because I'm not sure how I will like the end result.




Two Knots said:


> There are so many lovely granites out there. Go to a stone yard to
> pick out your slabs; don't just pick out a granite from a small sample.
> A stone yard will mark off each piece that your purchasing with
> tape.
> ...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What do you mean by not re-staining them, but staining them?
I have just a few pieces of painted projects ( all small projects)
Most of our stuff is stained.
Our daughter has creamy white kitchen cabinets and they're gorgeous.
She has soap stone countertops. 

You don't get a smooth finish painting oak. Most painters will advise
filling them first. I have one little cabinet that we made from oak
and just painted it, (no filler applied first) I like the look as you can see
the grain through the paint, however in a kitchen I think it should be filled
in.
I recommend you get them professionally painted, unless you're a DIY'er
and can tackle it yourself.

Here's what creamy white looks like.


----------

